# Dimensions' Diabetic Support Thread



## MisticalMisty

Hi lovies.

I thought we could use a thread were we could come, ask questions, vent our frustrations or just give/receive a pick me up when things are getting to be too much.

We could be our own little support group. We could totally keep it online and in this thread, or I would be willing to share my number if anyone felt like they needed to have someone they could call and talk with about things.


So, I'll start.


I've been a diabetic since May 05. I found out May 12th. The day I graduated from grad school. The first few months my numbers stayed over 200. It was frustrating trying to get medications right, following a healthy diet..etc.

I've been under control since about September of last year. I go every 3 months for an appointment. Most days I feel awesome, but there are days when I feel like a damn bottomless pit. Today is one of those days. I can't seem to get full. 

I've been taking Actos in place of Metformin for about 2 months now. I've noticed some weight gain, but I am loving the fact that my gi issues are over. I guess it's a trade off!

That's my little..umm vent for the day. Weight gain and how I'm going to have to hear about it in the next 3 weeks. BLAH


----------



## imfree

My diabetes was first diagnosed in 1993 when a blood test revealed a fasting blood sugar of 240. I was first put on glyburide. I've been on metformin,
avandia, and other oral med's. I went on insulin in 2002. I came near being in control in 2003 at 8 10ml vials of U-100 insulin per month. One doctor even let my sugars run from 250-to-350 for 6 months before sending me to my present endocrinologist in 2005. Dr TJ, a remarkable Christian lady, put me on the powerful U-500 type R insulin, sliding scale dosage, in April 2005 and I was in control within a month. Even at 425 lbs, my sugar is under control, only rising when I have an infection or become ill.


----------



## PamelaLois

I have been diabetic since 04, when I was also diagnosed with the lovely PCOS. I had been in hospital in 02 twice, and my sugars were fine. I went to the eye doctor because I was having trouble with reading, and HE is the one who said I was maybe diabetic. I went to the doc and YIPPEEE:blink: , got the diagnosis. It took quite a while, almost a year, for me to get my sugars under control, lot of different meds and finally settling on Metformin, Humalog on a sliding scale, and Lantus every night. Recently, my doc put me on Byetta, which I have to say, I LOVE!!! :wubu: My insulin requirements dropped by half and I am losing weight. I have never had any GI issues with the Metformin, nor does the Byetta bother me. Diabetes has not been a big life changing thing for me. I have to pay a little more attention to how I feel, and check my sugars, but it hasn't been a horrible thing. You CAN live with it and not have it change the world completely.


----------



## DeniseW

I was diagnosed in 98 and for the most part, things are under control. I try to eat good and walk which really helps lower my numbers. I'm going to start going to a new diabetes doctor down here in CT and try and see if I can get on byetta. I'm on metformin now but am down to 500 mg once a day.


----------



## MisticalMisty

I was totally diagnosed in 2006. Time is flying by, but not that fast.

I take glipizide and actos. I'm enjoying not having issues anymore. I am also certain that metformin raised my blood pressure and I'm looking forward to proving myself right at my next appointment.


----------



## SocialbFly

good luck on byetta, i was given that cause my doc said it would reverse what is borderline prediabetes, my A1c was 6.1, on byetta it is 5.4...but i havent had any of the weight loss he said would happen, (that is a long story in and of itself) when i get back to st louis, i am going to see my doc and see if she will put me on an oral med that i can take...i was diagnosed with hypothyroidism in June of 03, and since finally getting my thyroid under control, my blood sugar went up...so, since a year and a half ago i have been monitoring my sugar, my usual fasting is right around 90-100, but i know if i dont get a handle on it, diabetes is right around the corner for me...my twin has it and i am sure i am a hairs breath from it too...

and i only have to say Metformin is the devil drug, even at sustained release it killed me, and that is all i have to say about that...


----------



## MisticalMisty

What type of glucometer does everyone use? Did you choose your own, or was yours prescribed for you?

I use a freestyle flash which I absolutely love. I can use the blood from my forearm and get acurate readings. I didn't get to choose it, my Dr. prescribed it for me. I'm not sure what I would have chosen for myself.


My only complaint is the cost of testing strips. The strips are about 1 dollar a piece. That's just insane. With insurance, a box runs me 50 dollars. My tester was only 9 dollars and the needles maybe 6. It's really insane.


My fasting sugar for the morning was 117. Not too shabby.


----------



## MisticalMisty

PamelaLois said:


> Diabetes has not been a big life changing thing for me. I have to pay a little more attention to how I feel, and check my sugars, but it hasn't been a horrible thing. You CAN live with it and not have it change the world completely.



You know, me either. I've talked in another thread about how my family freaked out over the diagnosis and I wasn't freaked at all. My daily life hasn't changed much. I do have to eat breakfast now, which I'm not very fond of and I have to take meds and sometimes remembering to take them with me if I go out to eat is a pain, but other than that, I don't really have much to worry about.

I will say that I'm very, very grateful that I'm just taking orals, because I think if I had to give myself injections, it would totally be another story for me. My grandmother was a very brittle diabetic, and I'm so glad that I'm under control and feeling good.


I think the biggest thing for anyone new is to get your sugars under control, work closely with your Dr. and once you get used to how you feel and can tell what you need to do, things really will fall into place.


----------



## PamelaLois

MisticalMisty said:


> What type of glucometer does everyone use? Did you choose your own, or was yours prescribed for you?
> 
> I use a freestyle flash which I absolutely love. I can use the blood from my forearm and get acurate readings. I didn't get to choose it, my Dr. prescribed it for me. I'm not sure what I would have chosen for myself.
> 
> 
> My only complaint is the cost of testing strips. The strips are about 1 dollar a piece. That's just insane. With insurance, a box runs me 50 dollars. My tester was only 9 dollars and the needles maybe 6. It's really insane.
> 
> 
> My fasting sugar for the morning was 117. Not too shabby.



I use the Freestyle Flash also, I like poking my arm instead of my fingers, since my job is detail work with my hands. I buy the strip in 3 month increments, I told the doctor that I test quite a bit more than I really do, so she wrote a scrip for a LOT of strips. It costs me 50 bucks for the 3 month supply which actually lasts more like 4 1/2 months. Gotta love insurance.


----------



## Zandoz

MisticalMisty said:


> What type of glucometer does everyone use? Did you choose your own, or was yours prescribed for you?




I have 3 meeters...My original One Touch Ultra with all the unused bells and whistles, and 2 Freestyles. I'd destroy a meter in about 5 minutes if I had to carry it, so I have them scattered around the house. All three were chosen because of being on sale...all three I paid about $10 each...but with the freestyles there was a $30 rebate, so I actually ended up making money on them.

For the meters themselves, I really have not much of a preference...The One Touch requires a bigger blood sample, but the test strips are half the price of the Freestyles.

110 morning fasting...125 (low for me, usually around 160) 2 hours after dinner.


----------



## TruckHappy2

MisticalMisty said:


> What type of glucometer does everyone use? Did you choose your own, or was yours prescribed for you?


*I use a Precision Xtra. I had a Freestyle but the last time I was at the doctor asking for a refill for test strips he asked how old my meter was, I said 4 years old and he handed me a new meter, the Precision. I liked the Freestyle but I like this one a little better. It's smaller, and the carry case is smaller too, the test strips are individually wrapped and the reading takes just 5 seconds. Only draw back is it seems to take a little more of a blood sample.*


----------



## AlethaBBW

Well, the verdict is in - diagnosed two weeks ago. I go back to the doctor on Tuesday after two weeks of taking a tiny dose of Glipizide and checking my numbers twice daily. My numbers are still *BAD* so I'm hoping we can tweak the meds and get better results.

I'm using an Acucheck One Touch Ultra, which seems to work well for me. 

Mods - would a thread for diabetic treats be acceptable? And if so, should it be here or on the foodie board? I thought maybe we could help each other find goodies that won't make our blood sugar go ballistic...


----------



## Risible

Jaded said:


> ... Mods - would a thread for diabetic treats be acceptable? And if so, should it be here or on the foodie board? I thought maybe we could help each other find goodies that won't make our blood sugar go ballistic...



I'm sorry to hear your news, Jaded, but it sounds like you're right on top of it; good for you!

You can absolutely start a diabetic treats thread - How about a diabetic recipes thread as well? I'm not sure which forum gets the most traffic - Health forum or Foodee board, but either forum is a good choice for these threads. I'd be happy to "stick" these threads in the _Health Forum's Most Useful Threads.

_/mod


----------



## AlethaBBW

Risible said:


> You can absolutely start a diabetic treats thread - How about a diabetic recipes thread as well? I'm not sure which forum gets the most traffic - Health forum or Foodee board, but either forum is a good choice for these threads. I'd be happy to "stick" these threads in the _Health Forum's Most Useful Threads.
> 
> _/mod



Done! Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## MisticalMisty

Risible...can we make this thread a sticky?


So, not sure if I mentioned that I went from having A1C's of 5 in November and 5.4 in February to 12 in freaking May. I've worked my ass off to get it back down and the numbers won't go below 200. So, now I've added Byetta and soon to add Insulin to the mix on Monday.

That means I'll be taking Metformin, Glipizide, Byetta and Insulin for my blood sugar. *sigh*

I broke down and cried in the endo's office. I'm so pissed that I went from being so well controlled to completely out of control in the span of a few months. She says it happens to everyone, but it's not sure when..etc. I didn't want to be insulin dependent...but I guess I have to at least give it a try.

She did tell me that if I managed to get weight off that it would probably get back under control. I gained 70 pounds the three months I was on Actos and now I can't get it back off...I'm trying...but failing sadly.

Anyways, Jaded..the thing that helped me the most was walking. I walked on the tredmill 20 minutes everyday..I walked really slow at first, but that really got my sugar down. 

I've been diabetic for over 2 years..so if you have any questions..etc..just let me know.

Oh..if you're working with a primary care dr. I would suggest finding an endo. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Risible

MisticalMisty said:


> Risible...can we make this thread a sticky? ...



It already is. We're limited on the number of stickys we can make in a forum; there are many important threads in the Most Useful Threads sticky, including this one.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Risible said:


> It already is. We're limited on the number of stickys we can make in a forum; there are many important threads in the Most Useful Threads sticky, including this one.


awesome..thanks


----------



## AlethaBBW

Misty, my BHM Type 2 dad was *very* unhappy when he had to go on insulin after 17 years of oral medications. But after a year of almost perfect control over his blood sugar, he's become an insulin cheerleader. He takes Lantus injections, and basically can eat whatever he wants within reason while maintaining normal readings and an A1C of 6 or so. 

My A1C reflecting the three months prior to my diagnosis was 10.4. Don't feel rained on, it's a delicate process to get your sugar under control, and stress doesn't help. I will probably be adding Byetta soon, too, so we can be lizard spit buddies. I'm having a lot of fluctuations and sudden drops the past few days, and it gets tiresome. I feel your pain, literally.


----------



## MisticalMisty

UGGGGGHHHH

I am still struggling to get back under control. I got my numbers today from my appt on the 23rd. my A1C is 10.3%. I could cry..but I won't.

I've been working my ass off..I can't help but wonder if it's because my job is so stressful.

My endo up'd my lantus to 50 units a day and my metformin to 2000.


UGH, UGH, UGH, UGH, UGH..that much metformin makes me absolutely have horrible bms..like..at one point 14 or more a day.

I may try to wait on upping the metformin..and just try the lantus with a really strict diet and see if that works.. I can't afford to have problems with my gi tract.

I hope everyone else is fairing better than I am.


----------



## DeniseW

my Dr. has me on Janumet, it's a combo of Januvia and metformin, so far so good, I'm really liking it and I'll see how it's working when I go back for a checkup in a few weeks but it seems like it's working well...


----------



## steely

Thanks Sandie.
I went very low carb myself.I couldn't see how eating carbs that turn to sugar would help.The dietician wanted me to eat 45 per meal and 15 for snacks.It just didn't make sense,so I didn't do it.Although I could have had alot more variety to eat.An A1c of 5-6 is great.When were you diagnosed?Mine was 10.4 when diagnosed,I'm not sure what it is now.They'll probably check next friday.

I'll talk to him about Actos.Hopefully,it will be effective.Have you found that you lose weight?My clothes keep getting bigger.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

steely said:


> Thanks Sandie.
> I went very low carb myself.I couldn't see how eating carbs that turn to sugar would help.The dietician wanted me to eat 45 per meal and 15 for snacks.It just didn't make sense,so I didn't do it.Although I could have had alot more variety to eat.An A1c of 5-6 is great.When were you diagnosed?Mine was 10.4 when diagnosed,I'm not sure what it is now.They'll probably check next friday.
> 
> I'll talk to him about Actos.Hopefully,it will be effective.Have you found that you lose weight?My clothes keep getting bigger.




I don't know my A1C when I was diagnosed but my average blood sugar was 200. I have lost a bit of weight but I'm not sure it's the Actos I think it's the way I'm eating. It's not a goal for me tho.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

missaf said:


> Average blood sugar of 200 is an 8.6 for A1C



Thank you Jess.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster

missaf said:


> Don't self wean off any medication for insulin resistance, though, it can wreak havoc on your other hormones.




This is nothing but the TRUTH!!!!!

For some reason, I thought it would be a good idea to stop taking ALL of my meds (aside from birth control). That included my Metformin. I gained about 50lbs almost overnight it seems. I'm not diabetic (yet) only insulin resistant, seriously insulin resistant. But I can attest that going off your meds is a bad BAD idea. I am now back on the Met and am on the loo all the time, once again while my system gets used to it. I've been on Met for about 5 years now.


----------



## steely

Thanks Sandie,
Weight loss is not a goal for me either.It just seems to be happening and I'm all weird and uncomfortable.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

steely said:


> Thanks Sandie,
> Weight loss is not a goal for me either.It just seems to be happening and I'm all weird and uncomfortable.



That is supposed to be one of the "benefits" of Metformin. Whatever


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus

double post


----------



## steely

It must be because nothing stays inside you long enough:huh:


----------



## steely

missaf said:


> The weight loss is actually (partly) from the way that metformin works. It inhibits your body's uptake of cortisol, a steroid. So the less steroids your body uses, the less bloating, water weight and swelling you have going on. Sadly, another side effect is also fatigue because you're not getting enough of the energy your body needs to run.
> 
> When testing for diseases that involve the adrenal and pituitary glands, it's important to ask the doctor if you should stop taking your insulin resistance medications before testing, because you could get false results while on them.



Thank you,
I wasn't aware of that.I know I don't have the energy I used to have,but I've stopped eating so much.I thought maybe that was it.I appreciate your input because I am clueless.


----------



## steely

I went back for my first check up after being diagnosed with diabetes.The doctor said he was very pleased with my progress.He took me off metformin,thank heavens.He told me to keep up the good work.He's going to do another set of blood work in six weeks to check my A1c.I'm excited,Ive been trying very hard.


----------



## imfree

I'm checking in to renew my subscription. My sugars are
out of control at this time because of this case of 
diarrhea I picked up in the VA hospital.


----------



## steely

imfree said:


> I'm checking in to renew my subscription. My sugars are
> out of control at this time because of this case of
> diarrhea I picked up in the VA hospital.



Sorry to hear that,it sounds awful.


----------



## imfree

steely said:


> Sorry to hear that,it sounds awful.



Thank you for the kind words, Steely. Yep, I do find sugars
in the 250's to 325's to be rather terrifying.

Your user title is cute and reminds me of an old 60's song.

The Zombies(Rod Argent, vocalist)-She's Not There(1964)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sjn99YTh4U


----------



## steely

It was the song I was singing at the time.It seemed very fitting.I like older music and listen often.


----------



## imfree

steely said:


> It was the song I was singing at the time.It seemed very fitting.I like older music and listen often.


 
Cool! I still love a lot of that old stuff and have a lot of
them in this computer as mp3's.


----------



## MisticalMisty

My sugar was 123 before dinner..that's the lowest it's been in MONTHS..MONTHS I TELL YOU!!

I hope this means my body is finally reacting to the new insulin...

WOO HOO


----------



## steely

Good for you,Misty


----------



## MisticalMisty

Thanks..it was 176 after eating.

Praise the LORD!!!


----------



## steely

That's really great news.


----------



## IdahoCynth

Subscribing ... Hi everyone~


----------



## steely

Hi,IdahoCynth,
Welcome to the club,of course no one wants to belong to it.


----------



## imfree

steely said:


> Hi,IdahoCynth,
> Welcome to the club,of course no one wants to belong to it.



I'll add my hearty AMEN to that statement. Fortunately, good
management of blood sugar substantially reduces the damaging
effects of diabetes.:bow:


----------



## steely

I agree,imfree,it's just a big drag a lot of the time.I keep it beat down everyday.I don't mind the food choices as much as having to exercise.yuck!


----------



## imfree

steely said:


> I agree,imfree,it's just a big drag a lot of the time.I keep it beat down everyday.I don't mind the food choices as much as having to exercise.yuck!



The only exercise I get is moving my 445 lb bod around.
My dr has me shoot those sugars down with U-500
(5X concentrated) insulin on a sliding scale. I have
good control as long as I'm not carrying an infection.:bow:


----------



## IdahoCynth

Thanks for the welcome. And you are right I would rather not be a member of this club.
But I have been doing ok after getting the big D last March. My A1c in Jan was 6.


----------



## steely

Excellent A1c,you must be working hard at it.Congrats to you.:happy:


----------



## CAMellie

I was first diagnosed with diabetes in February 2003 and had an A1C of 10.2. They started me off on Actos and Metformin...and I was miserable! I would have extreme cases of hypoglycemia...at one point dropping down to 34! 
I am currently taking 5 mgs of Glipizide 2 times a day and 36 units of Lantus at bedtime. My A1C now is 6 and my morning sugars are never higher than 110 :happy:


----------



## steely

Congrats,that is very good progress.I was diagnosed 2/10/09 with a bg 410 and an A1c of 10.4.They put me on metformin as well which is the drug of the devil.He took me off last friday and put me on glyburide.It's working very well.My bg never goes above 140 now.I do have a touch of the dawn effect.My pp in the morning is usually 120 or so but steadily declines during the day.

I go back for a total blood panel in 6 weeks.I'm more concerned about cholesterol,mine was pretty bad.I hate it but I keep trying.


----------



## Miss Vickie

Sounds like you're doing great, Steely. I hated Metformin too, but Glyburide does seem to be better tolerated. It'll be interesting to hear what your A1c is. I bet it'll be way better, and your cholesterol may be better as well. I hate it when the medical grim reaper comes a callin' and we have to handle this crap, but at least there are options and some very good meds. It's just a hassle, and very scary. I'm glad to hear you're making good progress!


----------



## steely

Thanks Vickie,
I haven't been over here in a while.It's like making little rocks out of big rocks.You just keep chipping away at it everyday,for the rest of your life.:happy:

I get a new blood panel on the 15th of May.It'll be 3 months since being diagnosed.I'll be interested to see,too.It is scary.Even when you're trying as hard as I am,I'm still afraid.


----------



## smithnwesson

Hi everyone.

I was diagnosed with diabetes about five years ago. Mine is 'disease related'. I had a really bad case of pancreatitis (six weeks in the ICU ) and the ol' beta cells just crapped out. 

We caught it within six months of onset (the average time between onset and diagnosis is about five years). We decided not to fool with oral hypoglycemic agents and went directly to insulin. 

I'm currently taking 35 Units of long-acting insulin (Lantus) every day and about 1 unit of rapid-acting insulin (Novolog) for every 6 grams of carbohydrates that I eat. This is called Intensive Insulin Therapy, read all about it here:

http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/intensive-insulin-therapy/DA00088

It's kind of a pain in the ass, but you get used to it. You'll eventually get so you can keep your blood glucose (BG) anywhere you want it to be.

1 - My BG has *NEVER* been over 300 mg/dl since I started insulin five years ago.

2 - My last A1C was 3.8% (normal range is 4-6%). Yup, I'm bragging.

3 - I go over 200 mg/dl about once a month or so -- usually at a party where it's hard to keep track . . .

4 - I keep my BG in two digits when at home. When I'm driving or at work, up to 110 mg/dl is OK. Anything higher than that gets treated.

I've kinda turned this into a game. It's like shooting guns: You should learn a little something with every shot that you fire or every time you eat something, take some insulin, and measure you BG two hours later.

I'm a hospital pharmacist with a MS in biochemistry. My GF is a CDE (Certified Diabetes Educator). My endocrinologist is also a friend who I know socially. 

If I can help any of ya'll out, please feel free to ask. Between the three of us we'll come up with a good answer.

Diabetes isn't all that bad -- you can control it. I see patients every day that would be tickled to swap diseases with me.

And also, does Wilford Brimley irritate the hell out of any one but me. If you're gonna have it then you should learn to friggin' pronounce it correctly. Jeez!







- Jim


----------



## steely

missaf said:


> Just to satisfy my own curiousity. How many diabetes patients here have their Vitamin D 25-OH checked regularly? NIH studies have shown that insulin sensitivity is increased with adequate levels of Vitamin D3 in the blood, but most diabetics and insulin resistant patients have very low D3.
> 
> Mine when checked was almost too low to measure, causing issues with bone loss, in addition to signaling other issues that led to my pituitary surgery. It's starting to come back now, though, as my insulin levels are dropping, and a cure is coming



I am going to insist the doctor do this test on me on the 15th when I go back for my check up.It's time to run another blood panel and he might as well while he's at it.I believe it could be an issue for me.I'll be interested to see the results on everything.


----------



## smithnwesson

Great. Just fucken great.

After all that bragging and condescension yesterday, I forgot to take my Lantus last night. Soooo....I'm playing catchup and wasting a lotta them $1.00+ glucometer strips.

I just broke out a fresh legal pad and am writing *HUBRIS* on it 500 times.

- Jim


----------



## IdahoCynth

missaf said:


> Just to satisfy my own curiousity. How many diabetes patients here have their Vitamin D 25-OH checked regularly? NIH studies have shown that insulin sensitivity is increased with adequate levels of Vitamin D3 in the blood, but most diabetics and insulin resistant patients have very low D3.
> 
> Mine when checked was almost too low to measure, causing issues with bone loss, in addition to signaling other issues that led to my pituitary surgery. It's starting to come back now, though, as my insulin levels are dropping, and a cure is coming




I will have to ask to have that tested, thank you for talking about it.

I just got back my A1c results and it was 5.8 down from 6 in January.


----------



## steely

IdahoCynth said:


> I will have to ask to have that tested, thank you for talking about it.
> 
> I just got back my A1c results and it was 5.8 down from 6 in January.



I get my first blood panel since being diagnosed next Friday.It was 10.4.I'm really hoping for some good news.I've been working very hard to get it under control.


----------



## IdahoCynth

steely said:


> I get my first blood panel since being diagnosed next Friday.It was 10.4.I'm really hoping for some good news.I've been working very hard to get it under control.



I am hoping for good news for you! I know how hard it is waiting for the results.


----------



## Risible

After the finding of a high fasting blood sugar (186) on a lab done this past April, my doctor repeated the test (218 this time) and put me on Metformin 1000 mg last Friday. I'll see him in six weeks with another lab FBS done beforehand to see how I'm doing, then he'll likely up my dosage to 2000 mg. Beyond that, we'll see.

Getting a One-Touch UltraSmart ordered tomorrow so I can check my blood sugars.

Took my first dose of Metformin last night - had some nausea during the night, but no problems during the day today. Hopefully I'll one of those patients who don't experience the gi side effects. Fingers crossed!


----------



## smithnwesson

Risible -

Good luck with the Metformin. 

If you ever have any radiographic stuff done with an IV contrasting agent -- like a CT scan, make sure you let them know that you're taking Metformin. The Iodine in the contrasting agent can elevate the Metformin levels in your blood and cause some really bad shit.

They typically will hold the Metformin for 48 hours after the procedure.

Read more about that here:

http://md.gehealthcare.com/medpro/clinref/glucophage.html

- Jim


----------



## Risible

Thanks, Jim! I wasn't aware of that particular interaction.

So I've been taking the Metformin for several days now, right before bedtime every night. I've woken up a couple times with some nausea, but no other side effects to speak of.

Still haven't gotten my glucometer - battling with my insurance company and holding out for the One-Touch UltraSmart, which is covered by them.


----------



## smithnwesson

Risible -

The lactic acidosis thing is rare, but very serious when it happens.

You'll do fine with the Metformin, it's very well tolerated.

The meters are kinda fun -- or maybe I've just convinced myself of that, since I'll be using one for the rest of my life, but WTF, there's worse things.

My girl friend is a dietitian and makes her living doing diabetes education. We frequently bet on what my BG reading will be. At parties, she will carefully monitor what I'm eating and then want to bet. I don't count how many friggin' taco chips I eat. She's suckered me with this shit several times. Bitch.

They will practically give you a meter for free, but the Catch-22 is the cost of the strips -- about $1.00 each. Like the electric car that you can drive from DC to NYC for only $27.54 (but the extension cords cost $ 250,000.00).


- Jim


----------



## BMOC

I got diagnosed with Type II in '03. My original reading was around 350. After a week of diet modification, I came back to the doctor and got a reading of 151. A1C was 8.5, now it's 5. I was really junking it up before that. At that time, I lived in a busy commercial area of the city where there was a pizza place every block and a half, a diner across the street and a 24 hr Dunkin' Donuts and two 24 hr drugstores within 1-3 minutes walk from my apartment. I was drinking Hershey Strawberry milkshakes before bed with a coffee cake. On top of that, I went from having a pretty active job where I was constantly on the move through the city to sitting on my ass 8-10 hrs a day. Im 40 pounds overweight from my previous job. I also found out some of it is hereditary too. Im on Actoplus and Amyril. Started out on Avandamet before the whole Avandia recall. 

Now I read the labels of every product I buy. I cook several times a week instead of going out all the time. Avoiding sugar as much as possible. No white potatoes, rice, sugar or bread. And I'm trying to eat more natural foods. Salads, whole grains, lean meats are all on the menu. No food after 8 pm. However, I still have my cheats. Gave up the milkshakes, but I still eat pizza (sorry, no negotiating that. Have to have it but I need to cut back). I also have the occasional but rare Kit Kat candy bar. My sugar is generally 120 in the morning before medicine. I'm more active too.


----------



## Risible

Risible said:


> Thanks, Jim! I wasn't aware of that particular interaction.
> 
> So I've been taking the Metformin for several days now, right before bedtime every night. I've woken up a couple times with some nausea, but no other side effects to speak of.
> 
> Still haven't gotten my glucometer - battling with my insurance company and holding out for the One-Touch UltraSmart, which is covered by them.



Finally prevailed and got my One-Touch UltraSmart yesterday, so now I can see which foods/exercise have what impact on my blood sugars. My next doctor's appointment with labs to check a1c beforehand is in a month.

I had been losing weight from healthier food choices, but am gaining (I don't have a scale, but I can tell) on the Metformin. Also, I have less energy and am feeling sleepier with the Metformin.



BMOC said:


> I got diagnosed with Type II in '03. My original reading was around 350. After a week of diet modification, I came back to the doctor and got a reading of 151. A1C was 8.5, now it's 5. I was really junking it up before that. At that time, I lived in a busy commercial area of the city where there was a pizza place every block and a half, a diner across the street and a 24 hr Dunkin' Donuts and two 24 hr drugstores within 1-3 minutes walk from my apartment. I was drinking Hershey Strawberry milkshakes before bed with a coffee cake. On top of that, I went from having a pretty active job where I was constantly on the move through the city to sitting on my ass 8-10 hrs a day. Im 40 pounds overweight from my previous job. I also found out some of it is hereditary too. Im on Actoplus and Amyril. Started out on Avandamet before the whole Avandia recall.
> 
> Now I read the labels of every product I buy. I cook several times a week instead of going out all the time. Avoiding sugar as much as possible. No white potatoes, rice, sugar or bread. And I'm trying to eat more natural foods. Salads, whole grains, lean meats are all on the menu. No food after 8 pm. However, I still have my cheats. Gave up the milkshakes, but I still eat pizza (sorry, no negotiating that. Have to have it but I need to cut back). I also have the occasional but rare Kit Kat candy bar. My sugar is generally 120 in the morning before medicine. I'm more active too.



Good for you, BMOC! You must feel a lot better with your diet and exercise changes, along with lower blood sugars, huh? I'm struggling with giving up the "white" foods that you mention - potatoes, white rice, bread. Oy. The foods I love, and crave, the most.


----------



## Surlysomething

I have fallen off the wagon so bad that i'm pretty embarrassed to even mention it.

But I have to. I need to force myself to take better care.


It's going to be a slow process because I don't want to overwhelm myself and bail from stress of it. Small baby steps...

You know it's bad when all the symptoms that made you wonder if something was wrong all came back and with a vengeance.


It sure feels good to get this out of my system...:bow:


----------



## MisticalMisty

Surlysomething said:


> I have fallen off the wagon so bad that i'm pretty embarrassed to even mention it.
> 
> But I have to. I need to force myself to take better care.
> 
> 
> It's going to be a slow process because I don't want to overwhelm myself and bail from stress of it. Small baby steps...
> 
> You know it's bad when all the symptoms that made you wonder if something was wrong all came back and with a vengeance.
> 
> 
> It sure feels good to get this out of my system...:bow:



I am right there with you. I have to drastically change my diet..and I'm rebelling somewhat.

I really hope you do what you need to do and celebrate what you accomplish!


----------



## MLadyJ

My diabetis, Type II, was diagnosed over 10 years ago. I went on Actos and it was great except for the weight gain. In addition to the diabetis i also have inpaired kidney function (scares the s**t out of me. But is that enough for me to change my eating...some but I still don't maintain healthy eating. All it does is remind me of all the "forced" diets of my childhood...and I eat more. About a year ago I was put on Januvia (50 mg because more will adversly affect my kidneys). All of a sudden my bg levels started to rise. Today, if I have a fasting BS of LESS than 190 I feel like it's a good thing. And my head knows that's not true. I went to see my FP doc and went off Januvia and on Byetta (only 5 mg..again because of the kidneys). My doc said the next thing is insulin...I really dread it and was wondering how any of you have handled it...(I read the previous posts)...but this is really got me down. I love to cook..quasi gourmet..and afraid that my world is about to change..and not in a nice way. I'm probably having a pity party right now and just feel depressed. But thanks for letting me go on about. I hope my attitude changes fast. I hate feeling this way.

Again thanks for "listening".


----------



## MisticalMisty

I've been on insulin since Feb or March. I cried and cried and cried when my dr. said it was what we needed to do. Luckily, I have pens and pen needles are so small it doesn't hurt at all, unless I hit a vein..then ikt's not so fun.

I found out last week that my new endo believes I've been taking too much insulin. He's asked me to go on a severe low carb diet and try to get my numbers down.

I saw great results the first few weeks with insulin, but stress is a huge trigger for me and I've gone through a lot of stress the last 4 months. Until I can get that under control as well, I think my sugars will stay high.

I wish I had more to offer you than that...I've been diabetic for 3 years...and I'm already tired of this disease.

BLAH


----------



## Surlysomething

MisticalMisty said:


> I've been on insulin since Feb or March. I cried and cried and cried when my dr. said it was what we needed to do. Luckily, I have pens and pen needles are so small it doesn't hurt at all, unless I hit a vein..then ikt's not so fun.
> 
> I found out last week that my new endo believes I've been taking too much insulin. He's asked me to go on a severe low carb diet and try to get my numbers down.
> 
> I saw great results the first few weeks with insulin, but stress is a huge trigger for me and I've gone through a lot of stress the last 4 months. Until I can get that under control as well, I think my sugars will stay high.
> 
> I wish I had more to offer you than that...I've been diabetic for 3 years...and I'm already tired of this disease.
> 
> BLAH



It sucks ass and pisses me off all the time. 


Try hanging in there, girl.


----------



## Chef

I was diagnosed back in June, when my test came back as 352 fasting. I was shocked because I felt what I had thought was LOW. My A1c came back as 11.7% (they tried to test my A1c in the clinic but it kept returning error) I was in to see the doctor due to problems with my legs and feet and that turned out to be neuropathy. I was immediately started on metformin, first at 500mg twice a day, and later boosted to 1000mg twice a day.

Yep, usual side effects with the metformin. I had IBS for a long long time which had cleared up this year. My low carb, low fat, low salt diet makes my GI even more unpredictable.

My BG averages 167, with valleys @ 117 and peaks @ 220. I use the Contour meter, and the strips cost me 50c each (50 for $25). I've yet to visit a dietician, winging it instead thru a handful of diabetic texts on the subject. 

Highsight being 20/20, I should've been tested a long time ago. Back in 2001, I was diagnosed with fatty liver, and a year after that, eruptive xanthomas began appearing all over my skin (buttocks, feet, lower back, knees, elbows, hands, lower arms, and face). Very painful, Very itchy, and I've been unable to kneel down for years. Gastrointestinal and Endocrine specialists prescribed fish oil capsules and exercise to get rid of the problem. Neither worked, until I started to get my BG under control, and now I'm finally clearing up.


----------



## steely

I'm doing very well with my diabetes. I have been diagnosed for 7 months, I went strictly Bernsteins. I dropped my A1c from 10.4 to 5.4 and I've lost 90 pounds. I really hate it every moment of my life. I have no choice but to stick with it. I'm rather attached to my feet, kidneys and eyes.


----------



## Chef

steely said:


> I'm doing very well with my diabetes. I have been diagnosed for 7 months, *I went strictly Bernsteins*. I dropped my A1c from 10.4 to 5.4 and I've lost 90 pounds. I really hate it every moment of my life. I have no choice but to stick with it. I'm rather attached to my feet, kidneys and eyes.



I just googled Bernsteins and I'm already amazed at the suggestions and examples. Thank you Thank you!


----------



## steely

Chef said:


> I was diagnosed back in June, when my test came back as 352 fasting. I was shocked because I felt what I had thought was LOW. My A1c came back as 11.7% (they tried to test my A1c in the clinic but it kept returning error) I was in to see the doctor due to problems with my legs and feet and that turned out to be neuropathy. I was immediately started on metformin, first at 500mg twice a day, and later boosted to 1000mg twice a day.
> 
> Yep, usual side effects with the metformin. I had IBS for a long long time which had cleared up this year. My low carb, low fat, low salt diet makes my GI even more unpredictable.
> 
> My BG averages 167, with valleys @ 117 and peaks @ 220. I use the Contour meter, and the strips cost me 50c each (50 for $25). I've yet to visit a dietician, winging it instead thru a handful of diabetic texts on the subject.
> 
> Highsight being 20/20, I should've been tested a long time ago. Back in 2001, I was diagnosed with fatty liver, and a year after that, eruptive xanthomas began appearing all over my skin (buttocks, feet, lower back, knees, elbows, hands, lower arms, and face). Very painful, Very itchy, and I've been unable to kneel down for years. Gastrointestinal and Endocrine specialists prescribed fish oil capsules and exercise to get rid of the problem. Neither worked, until I started to get my BG under control, and now I'm finally clearing up.



I was diagnosed years ago with IBS. I could not take metformin, 3 months straight of being tied to the bathroom and I said no more. That's when they put me on the glyburide twice a day. I find while eating low carb, my IBS gives me a lot less trouble. I'm beginning to think I might have a wheat sensitivity, if not allergy.

I tried the dietician thing, she told me to eat close to 200 carbs a day. That made no sense, any carbs you eat turn to sugar. How was I going to manage my sugar by eating sugar? I found Bernstein and I am glad I did. In an I'm going to live way, not an I can't eat anything good for life way. I'm getting better about that part or so I keep telling myself.

Glad to hear about that rash clearing up, that sounds like a bear.


----------



## Chef

I once poured thru the internet looking for clues to help rid myself of my skin condition. Found nothing and gave up. Since I made the above post, I looked again, and lo and behold.. controlling one's blood glucose is the _*new*_ answer. I'm just a few years too late.


----------



## MisticalMisty

steely said:


> I'm doing very well with my diabetes. I have been diagnosed for 7 months, I went strictly Bernsteins. I dropped my A1c from 10.4 to 5.4 and I've lost 90 pounds. I really hate it every moment of my life. I have no choice but to stick with it. I'm rather attached to my feet, kidneys and eyes.



What is Bernsteins?


----------



## steely

MisticalMisty said:


> What is Bernsteins?



Dr. Berntein's Diabetic Solution, it's a book that basically halts your diabetes by eating very low carb. You know all carbs turn to sugar so the less you eat carbs the more level your blood sugar will be. It has worked great for me.

www.diabetes-book.com/

Here's the website if you want to read more about it. I bought the book but everything was on the website, so don't waste your money. Give it a check, it's worked wonders for me.


----------



## Risible

steely said:


> Dr. Berntein's Diabetic Solution, it's a book that basically halts your diabetes by eating very low carb. You know all carbs turn to sugar so the less you eat carbs the more level your blood sugar will be. It has worked great for me.
> 
> www.diabetes-book.com/
> 
> Here's the website if you want to read more about it. I bought the book but everything was on the website, so don't waste your money. Give it a check, it's worked wonders for me.



I have a close friend who was diagnosed with diabetes type II in January and was put on insulin. She was also supersized, like you. I don't think she followed Bernstein's diet per se, but went very low carb (60 carbs a day, I think?) and has lost about 100 pounds since then. Best part is she's got her blood sugars under control and will be coming off insulin onto orals soon.

My journey has been very different; I was diagnosed with diabetes in April and put on Metformin, on which I've gained weight which is very distressing. My blood sugars have come down, though I'm still working with my doctor to completely normalize them.

I'm bummed about the weight gain; I understand it's a possible side effect of the glyburide. 

I'm glad you're doing so well, Amy. Keep it up!


----------



## steely

Risible said:


> I have a close friend who was diagnosed with diabetes type II in January and was put on insulin. She was also supersized, like you. I don't think she followed Bernstein's diet per se, but went very low carb (60 carbs a day, I think?) and has lost about 100 pounds since then. Best part is she's got her blood sugars under control and will be coming off insulin onto orals soon.
> 
> My journey has been very different; I was diagnosed with diabetes in April and put on Metformin, on which I've gained weight which is very distressing. My blood sugars have come down, though I'm still working with my doctor to completely normalize them.
> 
> I'm bummed about the weight gain; I understand it's a possible side effect of the glyburide.
> 
> I'm glad you're doing so well, Amy. Keep it up!



I'm sorry to hear that, Risible. I was diagnosed in February and I've lost 90 pounds. I keep my blood sugars below 120 all the time. They put me on Metformin and glyburide. I couldn't take the metformin so they put me on glyburide 5mg twice a day. The doctor said that if I kept it so low, next time I went he would take me off the glyburide.

I'm surprised to hear you gained weight on Metformin, it's usually the opposite. I don't seem to have a problem with weight on glyburide. Did you go low carb? I know myself personally, if I were behaving and gaining weight I would be very discouraged. I think the key to mine is the low carb part. I think something about my body just can't do carbs, wheat or higher carb veggies or fruits.

It's no fun but neither is neuropathy, renal failure, losing feet. That's what I tell myself every day. I do hope you can get yours under control. I certainly know what it's like and what a pain it can be. Best of luck to you.:happy:


----------



## Risible

steely said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, Risible. I was diagnosed in February and I've lost 90 pounds. I keep my blood sugars below 120 all the time. They put me on Metformin and glyburide. I couldn't take the metformin so they put me on glyburide 5mg twice a day. The doctor said that if I kept it so low, next time I went he would take me off the glyburide.
> 
> I'm surprised to hear you gained weight on Metformin, it's usually the opposite. I don't seem to have a problem with weight on glyburide. Did you go low carb? I know myself personally, if I were behaving and gaining weight I would be very discouraged. I think the key to mine is the low carb part. I think something about my body just can't do carbs, wheat or higher carb veggies or fruits.
> 
> It's no fun but neither is neuropathy, renal failure, losing feet. That's what I tell myself every day. I do hope you can get yours under control. I certainly know what it's like and what a pain it can be. Best of luck to you.:happy:



Duh, I meant glucophage - not glyburide! :doh:

I haven't gone low carb; I'm trying to find a diet (not as in organized diet method like Atkins, but, rather, approach to eating) that I can live with, as I've cycled up and down so many times over the years that I know I can't keep the weight off (losing it has always been very doable for me). And, as luck would have it, I _love_ carbs - yeah, the bad ones. Rice, potatoes, pasta. 

I'm pretty confident, though, that I'll be under control with the addition of another oral med to the regimen, given that I have zero family history of diabetes.


----------



## steely

Are you kidding? Before being diagnosed I lived on carbs, the even worse kind cake, cookies, junk, loved it and still do but you've got to draw a line somewhere. Especially with the complications. I can understand about forging a diet that works for you. In my case, something as simple as a piece of bread will send me into a binge. I find it best to avoid carbs altogether. I have no moderation.

I had no history in my family either put looking back through my family history, we have leg amputation and heart disease both major symptoms of diabetes. I figure it was there, they just didn't know. They lived so far back in the NC mountains, they hardly ever saw a doctor.

As I said before, good luck and I hope you can find the right regimen for you. Everybody is different with diabetes. What works for some might not work for others. :happy:


----------



## MisticalMisty

ugh...I took my fasting on Monday and it was 311. I started a hard core low carb diet on Monday. I think the most carbs I've had in one meal was tonight with 20.

I'm trying to stay around 15 per meal..it's hard..but I've stuck to it..even today when I would have killed for burger and fries, I ate skinless, spicy chicken wings instead.. UGH

I've bought a treadmill..exercise is about the only thing that really gets my numbers under control quickly.


----------



## LillyBBBW

MisticalMisty said:


> ugh...I took my fasting on Monday and it was 311. I started a hard core low carb diet on Monday. I think the most carbs I've had in one meal was tonight with 20.
> 
> I'm trying to stay around 15 per meal..it's hard..but I've stuck to it..even today when I would have killed for burger and fries, I ate skinless, spicy chicken wings instead.. UGH
> 
> I've bought a treadmill..exercise is about the only thing that really gets my numbers under control quickly.



Misty I remember reading that when you implement any change in diet everything jumps. I bet your cholesterol is high too. This is perfectly normal though.


----------



## steely

MisticalMisty said:


> ugh...I took my fasting on Monday and it was 311. I started a hard core low carb diet on Monday. I think the most carbs I've had in one meal was tonight with 20.
> 
> I'm trying to stay around 15 per meal..it's hard..but I've stuck to it..even today when I would have killed for burger and fries, I ate skinless, spicy chicken wings instead.. UGH
> 
> I've bought a treadmill..exercise is about the only thing that really gets my numbers under control quickly.



It's so strange how it effects everyone differently. When I exercise my blood sugars go up. This is one messed up disease.


----------



## MisticalMisty

steely said:


> It's so strange how it effects everyone differently. When I exercise my blood sugars go up. This is one messed up disease.



Well, I think it depends on your pancreas.

I got my results back from visit a few weeks ago. My a1c was 8.5%...I'm surprised..I was expecting it to be much higher.

My C-peptide or whatever it's called is 4 x the normal limit. The nurse gave me a "stern" talking to about my weight and explaining how my weight is causing my body to produce too much insulin. I finally just said "I know. You don't have to explain it to me."

She told me to get off dairy..and he told me to get off starches..I'm not giving up my dairy..it doesn't bother my sugar.

So yeah..this disease is fucked up. I produce insulin..I just have resistance to it.


----------



## LillyBBBW

MisticalMisty said:


> Well, I think it depends on your pancreas.
> 
> I got my results back from visit a few weeks ago. My a1c was 8.5%...I'm surprised..I was expecting it to be much higher.
> 
> My C-peptide or whatever it's called is 4 x the normal limit. The nurse gave me a "stern" talking to about my weight and explaining how my weight is causing my body to produce too much insulin. I finally just said "I know. You don't have to explain it to me."
> 
> She told me to get off dairy..and he told me to get off starches..I'm not giving up my dairy..it doesn't bother my sugar.
> 
> So yeah..this disease is fucked up. I produce insulin..I just have resistance to it.



This probably adds nothing but I saw an add on the subway. This medical study is looking for overweight African Americans who are predisposed to diabetes. They want to experiment with vitamin D and a placebo and will compensate $315 for three months. I might have taken the bait if they paid more. It's a long trek to Tufts. I only mention this because you mentioned dairy and it looks like the folks who run this study are trying to find a link between vitamin D deficiency and diabetes. African Americans are notorious for being lactose intolerant. Both my parents are and both have diabetes.


----------



## steely

MisticalMisty said:


> Well, I think it depends on your pancreas.
> 
> I got my results back from visit a few weeks ago. My a1c was 8.5%...I'm surprised..I was expecting it to be much higher.
> 
> My C-peptide or whatever it's called is 4 x the normal limit. The nurse gave me a "stern" talking to about my weight and explaining how my weight is causing my body to produce too much insulin. I finally just said "I know. You don't have to explain it to me."
> 
> She told me to get off dairy..and he told me to get off starches..I'm not giving up my dairy..it doesn't bother my sugar.
> 
> So yeah..this disease is fucked up. I produce insulin..I just have resistance to it.



I didn't give up dairy and I don't think I could. Good lord, the 4oz of yogurt I have 3 times a week and the little bit of cheese I have on salads. I think they want to take everything from us.


----------



## Chef

At my latest checkup and med renewal, I'm going on a trial of sitagliptin(Januvia)50mg/metformin HCl 1000mg to see if it has a better effect to lower my sugars since I'm already taking the max dosage of metformin. My a1c came back as 7.0

My a1c was 11.7 back in June.


----------



## Risible

I'm progressing on my diabetic control as well - saw my doctor yesterday; latest a1c is 8.3 (down from a high of 9.8 three months ago). I'm also maxed on Metformin at 2,000 mg per day, so doc added Actos to the regimen, starting at 15 mg and going up to 45 mg in a month as long as I tolerate it well.

I'm feeling better with more energy these days, since being diagnosed last April, though I have gained weight.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Chef said:


> At my latest checkup and med renewal, I'm going on a trial of sitagliptin(Januvia)50mg/metformin HCl 1000mg to see if it has a better effect to lower my sugars since I'm already taking the max dosage of metformin. My a1c came back as 7.0
> 
> My a1c was 11.7 back in June.



Wow..that's awesome!


----------



## LillyBBBW

What's the story with alcohol and diabetes? I have a family gathering to go to. I do not have diabetes but I've been cutting sugar to control another set of issues. I have a family member who has been newly diagnosed and I was going to bring some stuff to make sugar free frozen margaritas. Everything at these hootnannies is loaded with sugar and crap so I'm being proactive and bringing my own stuff. Can you drink if you have diabetes? I thought I might offer her one.


----------



## bdog

LillyBBBW said:


> What's the story with alcohol and diabetes? I have a family gathering to go to. I do not have diabetes but I've been cutting sugar to control another set of issues. I have a family member who has been newly diagnosed and I was going to bring some stuff to make sugar free frozen margaritas. Everything at these hootnannies is loaded with sugar and crap so I'm being proactive and bringing my own stuff. Can you drink if you have diabetes? I thought I might offer her one.



Hard liquor and beer both have carbs, regardless of whether whether or not the mix is sugar free. Standard sweet drinks like Pina Coladas are ridiculously heavy on the sugar. There's also the fact that the liver (which along with the pancreas helps to regulate blood sugar) gets very busy handling all the alcohol. This can lead to weird things happening... I don't know how to explain it better than that. 

When I drink I do so in moderation. I don't go to sleep while I'm still tipsy. And I monitor my blood sugar throughout. I'm type 1, though... might be a little easier for _some_ type 2s.


----------



## Lamia

I have a question. I have never had high blood sugar before. Recently, I went to the ER for one of my a-fib attacks. I have one about every 3 years. They took my blood while I was in a-fib. The next day when I followed up with the doctor he told me my blood sugar was 137 and that I was on the verge of being diabetic. I have looked up different thing online about it. Mine was a fasting sugar since I woke up and went straight to the ER. I don't remember though if I had eaten anything before going to bed. 

I have given up soda to make baby steps toward change. I've been meaning to do it for awhile and I have done it in the past and know how good I felt when I gave it up. 

I am just wondering if anyone has any tips on what to change in my diet to help prevent high blood sugar. 

I weigh 425lbs and have been sick so I've been losing weight. I told the dr about these painful headaches in the back of my skull, dizziness, nausea and stomach problems. He suggested gastric bypass...

I asked him for a diabetic diet so I could look it over to see what kind of foods I should be eating. It took them 15 minutes to find one and when they found it he went in with another patient and I didn't get to discuss it with him. :doh:


----------



## LillyBBBW

I was told once by a doctor who worked at the Joslin Diabetes Center that changing your diet alone may not prevent diabetes. At the time, I was worried about diabetes that runs amok in my family and had lost some weight due to cutting carbs. I was telling her what I'd been doing and why and she said it was a great way to control the disease once you already have it but diet alone is not enough of a preventive. She said studies at the clinic show that the best defense overall against diabetes is exercise and it should be the first place anyone looks for preventive measures. Weight loss has been shown to be helpful but studies at the Joslin center offer evidence that one can lower their risk significantly with exercise alone that is absent of any weight loss at all. This gives hope to some of us whose bodies have been resistant to weight loss in the past. The effect weight loss has on diabetes is often dependent on the way that weight loss is achieved so a little bit of both diet and exercise certainly wont hurt you. I would suggest taking the long way home at the end of the day or adding some window shopping to your routine. Walking, anything to get the blood pumping that adds more movement to your day. Cutting out sodas is definitley a step in the right direction and quitting smoking if you smoke but exercise seems to be the one-two-punch..


----------



## bdog

LillyBBBW said:


> I was told once by a doctor who worked at the Joslin Diabetes Center that changing your diet alone may not prevent diabetes. At the time, I was worried about diabetes that runs amok in my family and had lost some weight due to cutting carbs. I was telling her what I'd been doing and why and she said it was a great way to control the disease once you already have it but diet alone is not enough of a preventive. She said studies at the clinic show that the best defense overall against diabetes is exercise and it should be the first place anyone looks for preventive measures. Weight loss has been shown to be helpful but studies at the Joslin center offer evidence that one can lower their risk significantly with exercise alone that is absent of any weight loss at all. This gives hope to some of us whose bodies have been resistant to weight loss in the past. The effect weight loss has on diabetes is often dependent on the way that weight loss is achieved so a little bit of both diet and exercise certainly wont hurt you. I would suggest taking the long way home at the end of the day or adding some window shopping to your routine. Walking, anything to get the blood pumping that adds more movement to your day. Cutting out sodas is definitley a step in the right direction and quitting smoking if you smoke but exercise seems to be the one-two-punch..



Yes. Agree completely. Exercise dramatically increases my sensitivity to insulin, and increasing insulin sensitivity is what you want to do to prevent diabetes. Cutting out soda and unhealthy foods will no doubt have beneficial changes to a person's health as well, but I think exercise is priority 1.


----------



## jamie

Risible said:


> I'm feeling better with more energy these days, since being diagnosed last April, though I have gained weight.



Just wanted to warn you that the Actos may make the weight gain worse, just so you don't freak out. I gained 40lbs in a month with the Actos and he took me off of it immediately. I think that for me it caused a lot of fluid retention.

I take Janumet 50/500 bid and Glyburide (generic for diabetta) 2 pills twice a day and it seems to work without the additional weight gain. 

For me, it has been the diet change and exercise that has made the most dramatic difference. I don't eat low carb, I eat good carbs in a balanced diet. I am considering myself lucky, because I know it does not work for everyone, but a few simple changes have finally started to turn my blood sugar trends around.

My highest A1C was 13.2 and I think the last one was 9 something.


----------



## cherylharrell

Aha, so that's why I had fluid retention & the dr put me on water pills. If I am going out somewhere I don't take them tho cuz I don't wanna have an accident. The Actos did cause me weight gain & I was already fat enough. Oh well I am used to my fat now...


----------



## bdog

steely said:


> It's so strange how it effects everyone differently. When I exercise my blood sugars go up. This is one messed up disease.



Exercise is a complicated process. There's multiple pathways the body uses to create energy depending on the length and intensity.

With moderate exercise the liver will often release extra glycogen into the bloodstream for a source energy. But if your body doesn't use insulin well then the extra glycogen just stays in your blood and the result is a higher blood sugar. However, don't get too discouraged. You can talk to your doctor to increase meds, do gentler exercise, or if you persist with the exercise your body will actually become more efficient at using what insulin you do have. 

But yes, I agree, it's one messed up disease and can be quite difficult to manage!


----------



## Chef

Update: I've been really struggling with trying to get my bloodsugars below 130, and my average is 167. Today, I've started using Lantus insulin glargine at 10 units/nightly.

I just performed my first injection. Talk about battle over willpower.


----------



## Risible

Chef said:


> Update: I've been really struggling with trying to get my bloodsugars below 130, and my average is 167. Today, I've started using Lantus insulin glargine at 10 units/nightly.
> 
> I just performed my first injection. Talk about battle over willpower.



Chef, if you don't mind my asking, what's your regimen? I was diagnosed in April and since then have been working with my doctor and adding more pills, the latest being Actos 45 mg once a day; so currently I take Metformin 1,000 mg twice a day and the Actos 45 mg. I wondered what will be next if the Actos doesn't control it (I'll know in a month or so, it seems to take a few weeks for a new diabetes drug to really take affect) - I wonder if, or when, I'll start on insulin.


----------



## Chef

Risible said:


> Chef, if you don't mind my asking, what's your regimen? I was diagnosed in April and since then have been working with my doctor and adding more pills, the latest being Actos 45 mg once a day; so currently I take Metformin 1,000 mg twice a day and the Actos 45 mg. I wondered what will be next if the Actos doesn't control it (I'll know in a month or so, it seems to take a few weeks for a new diabetes drug to really take affect) - I wonder if, or when, I'll start on insulin.



I take Metformin 1,000mg twice a day, and tried Avandia briefly back in September to worse than expected results. (I also take neurontin, lisinopril, tricor, and lovaza) 

I was asked twice by my doctor if I've considered using insulin. (_I hate needles.. I *hatessss* them.. *I hatesssss them forever!*_) But the ultra-fine needle in my pen was very surprising. I completely forgot that I have to press the button to release the insulin. 

But my exercise routine.. isn't. And I think that is a bigger part of my failure to keep a low blood sugar. Winter not helping much either.


----------



## SocialbFly

Something else that should be mentioned, i have issues cause i dont eat regularily enough, blame my stupid schedule, but i will go looooongggg periods then eat a BIG meal...which spells bad in many a diabetic book....

although i am tech still prediabetic, i know i have to watch how long i go between meals, because the longer you go, then your glucagon kicks in...what glucagon does is...*When you eat food, glucose gets absorbed from your intestines and distributed by the bloodstream to all of the cells in your body. Your body tries to keep a constant supply of glucose for your cells by maintaining a constant glucose concentration in your blood -- otherwise, your cells would have more than enough glucose right after a meal and starve in between meals and overnight. So, when you have an oversupply of glucose, your body stores the excess in the liver and muscles by making glycogen, long chains of glucose. When glucose is in short supply, your body mobilizes glucose from stored glycogen and/or stimulates you to eat food. The key is to maintain a constant blood-glucose level* source
http://health.howstuffworks.com/diabetes1.htm
anyway, so the glucagon actually raises your sugar when you dont eat for a while, that was what my doc explained to me, so eating reg actually helps your blood glucose levels stay at a lower more reg spot...

that is my biggest challange, eating regular meals...working nights, you know that is hard...so my A1c goes between 5.8 anmd 6.1 and of course, worries me...


----------



## steely

I'd like to say that after the last two months of being not so careful with my diabetes, I am back on track. My blood sugars are under control. There appears to be no difference in the way I feel physically but in my head I feel much better. Onward and upward.


----------



## Risible

steely said:


> I'd like to say that after the last two months of being not so careful with my diabetes, I am back on track. My blood sugars are under control. There appears to be no difference in the way I feel physically but in my head I feel much better. Onward and upward.



I'm glad to hear that, Steely. Onward and upward.


----------



## steely

Risible said:


> I'm glad to hear that, Steely. Onward and upward.



Thanks, Risible 

I'm finding it harder to deal with control right now. I can keep my bs normal but I am completely exhausted. I have no energy. I do follow Bernsteins but I didn't have this problem when I started in February. I don't know if it is the grief or just the lack of something. Ah well, I'll just keep at it. Food is overated anyway.


----------



## Risible

steely said:


> Thanks, Risible
> 
> I'm finding it harder to deal with control right now. I can keep my bs normal but I am completely exhausted. I have no energy. I do follow Bernsteins but I didn't have this problem when I started in February. I don't know if it is the grief or just the lack of something. Ah well, I'll just keep at it. Food is overated anyway.



I read someplace (maybe in this thread) that grief, illness, or other traumatic events can have an impact on blood sugars, making bs control difficult. Hopefully your difficulties with control will be temporary. I admire your stoic attitude and determination to do the right thing in the face of your current challenges, Amy. You sound like a strong woman.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Stress is my biggest trigger for my blood sugar levels to be sky high.

I have to admit that I've been off meds for two months. 

At first, it was just some sort of stupid rebellion. Now, it's a lack of insurance. The good thing is that some weight has come off and the sugars are coming down from where they were.

I'm trying to get my treadmill fixed..something happened in the move..so I can walk again. 

Steely..I'm glad you are feeling better health wise.


----------



## steely

Thanks, Misty  I must say I'm having a love/hate relationship with my diabetes. Doing better but not as well as I should. I get so frustrated with it.


----------



## Risible

Good news for me! My latest labs have my a1c at 6.0 - I'm so happy!






My med regimen is Metformin 1,000 mg twice a day and Actos 45 mg once a day. 

I'm feeling sooooo much better from a year ago when I was diagnosed with DM Type II and started on meds. My a1c on diagnosis was 9.7, I think? Thereabouts.

:happy:


----------



## Dolce

I really want to post my story, but I am feeling kind of crappy right now so I will save it for later. I ate a bowl of oatmeal for the first time in months and my blood sugar went up to 198. I've never seen it this high since I got a glucose monitor. 

Otherwise, I am wondering if any of you have tried the following supplements to help control your diabetes: cinnamon, chromium, and r-alpha lipoic acid

I take cinnamon and brewers yeast (which contains high levels of chromium) along with a diet consisting exclusively of fruits, vegetables, meats, nuts, and seeds. I also exercise daily and sunbathe my lower half. All these interventions generally keep my BG under 110. But if I let any of this get out of balance I feel like crap and have zero energy. 

So, what helps keep your BG in check? I don't take any meds and would like to avoid ever having to, if possible. I know we are not allowed to talk about dieting on this board but I just feel like if I could get my weight down this wouldn't be so difficult. But my body rebels against me. HELP!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

MisticalMisty said:


> What type of glucometer does everyone use? Did you choose your own, or was yours prescribed for you?
> 
> I use a freestyle flash which I absolutely love. I can use the blood from my forearm and get acurate readings. I didn't get to choose it, my Dr. prescribed it for me. I'm not sure what I would have chosen for myself.
> 
> 
> My only complaint is the cost of testing strips. The strips are about 1 dollar a piece. That's just insane. With insurance, a box runs me 50 dollars. My tester was only 9 dollars and the needles maybe 6. It's really insane.
> 
> 
> My fasting sugar for the morning was 117. Not too shabby.




I use the one the hospital gave me, Ascencia Contour. I have received a couple of Freestyle brand glucometers free. However, like you said, the test strips are insanely expensive. I went to the dLife.com website http://www.dlife.com/ and was browsing around. They offered me a free meter and I took them up on it. 
Do you have insurance? Test strips shouldn't cost that much, *period*. Good luck! BTW, I agree ! 117's not shabby!


----------



## Fat.n.sassy

Risible said:


> Good news for me! My latest labs have my a1c at 6.0 - I'm so happy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My med regimen is Metformin 1,000 mg twice a day and Actos 45 mg once a day.
> 
> I'm feeling sooooo much better from a year ago when I was diagnosed with DM Type II and started on meds. My a1c on diagnosis was 9.7, I think? Thereabouts.
> 
> :happy:



Great a1C reduction! You really worked at that, didn't you? :bow:


----------



## cherylharrell

I use a Walmart meter and strips. Cuz the strips cost so much and I have no insurance. I am under a free medical plan at a local hospital but they only offer strips to those using insulin. Insane.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Fat.n.sassy said:


> I use the one the hospital gave me, Ascencia Contour. I have received a couple of Freestyle brand glucometers free. However, like you said, the test strips are insanely expensive. I went to the dLife.com website http://www.dlife.com/ and was browsing around. They offered me a free meter and I took them up on it.
> Do you have insurance? Test strips shouldn't cost that much, *period*. Good luck! BTW, I agree ! 117's not shabby!



Wow..I was reading this and then saw the numbers. This is an old post from me! 

I did have insurance at the time. They were still insanely expensive.

Sadly, I haven't seen numbers under 300 in months. It's getting really frustrating because I'm basically doing Atkins without any luck.

I had my lowest fasting today and it was 337. GRR I hate this disease.


----------



## OppositesAttract(fa)

Dolce said:


> ...I am wondering if any of you have tried the following supplements to help control your diabetes: cinnamon, chromium, and r-alpha lipoic acid...



http://www.vitacost.com/NSI-Synergy-GlucoPower-Multi-Vitamin-Ver-2

*and/or*

http://www.vitacost.com/Source-Naturals-Vanadium-with-Chromium

*and/or*

http://www.vitacost.com/NSI-Citrimax-with-Chromium-Picolinate

*and/or*

http://www.vitacost.com/NSI-Chromium-GTF-ChromeMate

Also consider (I have not researched beyond saving the data when i found it):

http://web.archive.org/web/20080226154138/http://www.insam.or.kr/eng/effect/previetion/index.html


And good things have been said for one particular pharmaceutical at vrp.com, which pharmaceutical is uh (Google, Google) Metformin.

http://www.vrp.com/articles.aspx?ProdID=art551&zTYPE=2
'Metformin: An Effective and Underappreciated Life Extension Drug'

Closing with a few more ideas that popped up in my search above:

http://www.vrp.com/articles.aspx?ProdID=art2318&zTYPE=2
'Ashwagandha (Withania somnifera) Improves Glucose Tolerance in Rodents'

http://www.vrp.com/articles.aspx?ProdID=2169
'Annatto Tocotrienols: Their Significant Role in Blood Sugar Control'


----------



## MisticalMisty

Today I hate this disease and I hate my body. I haven't cried about this in a long time, but the tears won't stop today.

I am so damn frustrated with myself, my body, my doctors. 

*sigh*


----------



## imfree

MisticalMisty said:


> Today I hate this disease and I hate my body. I haven't cried about this in a long time, but the tears won't stop today.
> 
> I am so damn frustrated with myself, my body, my doctors.
> 
> *sigh*



I'm with you on those feelings. The most insidious thing about diabetes is probably that it causes your own body to be an enemy.


----------



## Fuzzy

MisticalMisty said:


> Today I hate this disease and I hate my body. I haven't cried about this in a long time, but the tears won't stop today.
> 
> I am so damn frustrated with myself, my body, my doctors.
> 
> *sigh*



***HUGS***


----------



## MisticalMisty

Thanks Edgar and Fuzzy.

I think I have it figured out. My dr. took me off glipizide when I went but I stuck with it last week. Well, I decided this morning to take a dosage that I had left. My numbers were perfect at lunch time. So, I'm pretty sure I need back on it. Called and just waiting to hear back if it will be ok'd.


----------



## imfree

I've been taking 100 units of U-500 Type R insulin with each meal for over a year and even that high of a dose is only keeping me from about 200 to 300 blood sugars. I'll be meeting the endo on July 17 and I'll share as I learn more about my situation.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Diabetes sucks...........no doubt about it! 

Misty and Edgar, hang in there....keep track of your sugar levels 4-6 times a day and a food log. I hate spending so much time monitoring these BG Levels; but this is the only way I can keep any handle on them. My HGC1 level three months ago was only 6.2 and after all my recent sick/hospital days it has risen to 9.....that quickly.

So, I am biting the bullet and taking my own advice of checking it 4-6 times a day and staying WAY low carb......also switched from Aspertane to Stevia as Stevia is reported to not effect the sugar levels and other artifical sweetners actually DO raise the levels.

We just have to be diligent..........my fasting average this week is down to 161 but I know my doc wants it MUCH lower. <sigh>
Love you guys..........we are all in this together! Hugs, Kara


----------



## imfree

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Diabetes sucks...........no doubt about it!
> 
> Misty and Edgar, hang in there....keep track of your sugar levels 4-6 times a day and a food log. ..snipped...Love you guys..........we are all in this together! Hugs, Kara



Many sweet ChiaHugs to you, Kara. I didn't know you have diabetes, too! You're truly an inspiration to all of us.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara

Thanks, Edgar, my buddy! The appointment today was not as bad as I thought and I have already brought my average down to 7.6.......the doc didn't fuss, just said keep up the good work and get it back to close to 6.

Ya just can't please them! LOL!:doh:


----------



## MisticalMisty

I started a strict low carb regimen last Sunday. I'm eating less than 20 carbs a day with absolutely no starches. My during the day numbers are down...significantly.

I went from running in the high 300s to 121 last night before dinner *didn't have to take a shot* to 127 2 hours later.

I still can't get my fasting down, but I really think my body is struggling with that Dawn Phenom bullshit. blah.

Anyways, this afternoon I tested and it was 127...I had a piece of pepperoini, a piece of cheese and a diet rite soda. Two hours later it jumped to 212. So, I'm guessing the diet rite did it. I've heard that just something tasting sweet can cause a rise in blood glucose.

So, I guess it's off diet soda for a while. My hubby just bought me 3 12 packs..I may wait and test my theory tomorrow.

Yay for a week of low carb!


----------



## Miss Vickie

MisticalMisty said:


> I started a strict low carb regimen last Sunday. I'm eating less than 20 carbs a day with absolutely no starches. My during the day numbers are down...significantly.
> 
> I went from running in the high 300s to 121 last night before dinner *didn't have to take a shot* to 127 2 hours later.
> 
> I still can't get my fasting down, but I really think my body is struggling with that Dawn Phenom bullshit. blah.
> 
> Anyways, this afternoon I tested and it was 127...I had a piece of pepperoini, a piece of cheese and a diet rite soda. Two hours later it jumped to 212. So, I'm guessing the diet rite did it. I've heard that just something tasting sweet can cause a rise in blood glucose.
> 
> So, I guess it's off diet soda for a while. My hubby just bought me 3 12 packs..I may wait and test my theory tomorrow.
> 
> Yay for a week of low carb!



Misty, I've heard that about diet soda, too. I can't claim to understand it but it really does seem that people have better control when they don't consume artificial sweeteners. 

I can't remember if I mentioned that I had to stop drinking Diet Coke. The medicine I'm on for my headaches reacts with carbonation and makes Diet Coke (and root beer, beer, champagne, seltzer, etc) taste like rocket fuel. What's been amazing is that I've lost 15 pounds, unintentionally, by just not drinking Diet Coke. Weirdness. 

I'm so glad to hear that your sugars are getting under better control. It does sound like you're struggling with that dawn phenomenon. What kind of insulin do they have you on at night? I assume something longer acting?

Diabetes so sucks, but I so admire how you're taking care of yourself. Watching the havoc it's wreaked on my family members, I'm always so happy to see people taking it seriously. Especially someone as young and full of life as you are.


----------



## MisticalMisty

Miss Vickie said:


> Misty, I've heard that about diet soda, too. I can't claim to understand it but it really does seem that people have better control when they don't consume artificial sweeteners.
> 
> I can't remember if I mentioned that I had to stop drinking Diet Coke. The medicine I'm on for my headaches reacts with carbonation and makes Diet Coke (and root beer, beer, champagne, seltzer, etc) taste like rocket fuel. What's been amazing is that I've lost 15 pounds, unintentionally, by just not drinking Diet Coke. Weirdness.
> 
> I'm so glad to hear that your sugars are getting under better control. It does sound like you're struggling with that dawn phenomenon. What kind of insulin do they have you on at night? I assume something longer acting?
> 
> Diabetes so sucks, but I so admire how you're taking care of yourself. Watching the havoc it's wreaked on my family members, I'm always so happy to see people taking it seriously. Especially someone as young and full of life as you are.


Thanks Vicki,

Right now I'm on Levemir 30 units, twice a day. I have a sliding scale for Novolin.

I think that diet rite thing was a fluke, because I've had it several time since and my sugars are still under 180. Who knows..lol

I've read the only way to test the dawn phenom thing is to wake up between 3 and 4 am. I just haven't had the motivation to get that done...yet.

I'm on day 6 of having numbers after 11 am and eating in the low 100's..but like today..my fasting was 267 and 2 hours after a breakfast consisting of sausage, it was 297. By lunch, it was down to 166 or something. It's crazy!

I appreciate the support. I hate that I have to limit myself, but I really haven't experienced any hard-core cravings. I still find myself wanting to turn to carbs during stress, but last night I was able to fight the temptation and get a bunless burger rather than going to Olive Garden.

Little victories and one step at a time..that's where I am today!


----------



## cinnamitch

MisticalMisty said:


> Thanks Vicki,
> 
> Right now I'm on Levemir 30 units, twice a day. I have a sliding scale for Novolin.
> 
> I think that diet rite thing was a fluke, because I've had it several time since and my sugars are still under 180. Who knows..lol
> 
> I've read the only way to test the dawn phenom thing is to wake up between 3 and 4 am. I just haven't had the motivation to get that done...yet.
> 
> I'm on day 6 of having numbers after 11 am and eating in the low 100's..but like today..my fasting was 267 and 2 hours after a breakfast consisting of sausage, it was 297. By lunch, it was down to 166 or something. It's crazy!
> 
> I appreciate the support. I hate that I have to limit myself, but I really haven't experienced any hard-core cravings. I still find myself wanting to turn to carbs during stress, but last night I was able to fight the temptation and get a bunless burger rather than going to Olive Garden.
> 
> Little victories and one step at a time..that's where I am today!



Wouldn't be surprised if that sausage had sugar in it.


----------



## MisticalMisty

cinnamitch said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if that sausage had sugar in it.



It doesn't.... well that brand didn't...and it isn't just limited to the sausage..I had eggs one morning and it did the same thing.


----------



## Surlysomething

Paula Dean announces she has Type 2 diabetes.


I can't wait to see the flood gates open because of this.


----------



## imfree

"Ain't it amazin' how bacon can be an aphrodisiac!" Paula Deen. Someone needs to get that in a bacon thread. On the serious side, there is a connection between fried fats and type II diabetes.


----------



## Fuzzy

Surlysomething said:


> Paula Dean announces she has Type 2 diabetes.
> 
> I can't wait to see the flood gates open because of this.



She was diagnosed three years ago, when she was 62. Sounds to me like it took this long for her to work up a deal with Novo Nordisk.


----------



## Surlysomething

Big time struggling. 


I need to take better care of myself.



This thread needed a big BUMP.


----------



## Fuzzy

Lots of happy words for Byetta (twice-a-day) and Bydureon (one-a-week) for treatment of Type II, to be used in place of meal-time (fast acting) insulin. I still use Lantus for my overnight bolus.


----------



## khrestel

It finally catched me. Of course it did, it's been coming for the last 25 years. The question really was when. 

I got results of a standard urine sample the day before christmas and it turned out there was some glucose in it. My mother, being a nurse specialised in diabetes monitored my levels trough three days of christmas. First morning reading was 354. By cutting out most carbs I got it down to 255. 

Needles to say the first thing when doctors office opens in January 7th is to call for an appointment. I have no idea how I'll last that far without doing something stupid. 

I also have no idea what I'll do after that. I'm hysterically afraid of doctors. If stress level is a vital part of controlling bs levels I don't know how I ever get started because avoiding stress while seeing doctors/nurses constantly is impossible!

Since early puberty, I always had a plan. My plan was that if and when I get sick (by then I had listened doctors telling me I'll have a heart attack before 30 for quite a long time for such young girl so I knew the day would come eventually) I'll jump. I didn't want and still don't want to be a burden to anyone and just having this disease feels like being a lesser human being.

Just that now there's all these stupid people around me like family and friends and husband and such who really don't like that plan :doh: 

How will I survive mentally? Every single diet I've been on has turned me into a robot. Someone only thinking about the next meal, monitoring, counting, weighting and documenting. Hating myself when results aren't exactly as planned and trying to shed every shred of humanity in order to please.. who? Doctor? Some standard sheet? (Why can't I turn this answer to be myself!?) Is that robot-life worth living for the rest of my days? Right now I'm having serious doubts.


----------



## cherylharrell

So sorry to hear this. Hang in there. We are diabetic too. I hate it so much. I always hated going to drs and with this you have to go like it or not. I admit I'm not always a good girl with it. But shoot I was born with a love for sweets and it's tough avoiding them. Sigh.


----------



## Fuzzy

I was showing other symptoms long before I had my first blood sugar tests. Getting my first diagnosis was more enlightening than frightening. I had answers to why my body was feeling the way it was, among other problems. 

Every treatment is different. We get thrown into Type I and Type II because those are the most common. All I really want to say right now is control. Once you know how, and you can feel what its like to be in control again. 

To feel normal after months of feeling like crap, was a wonder to me.


----------



## khrestel

Control is the thing that makes me feel like a robot instead of a living being. It's the thing that frightens me the most in this. Not being able to live because one has to be in control all the time. Because the best things in life usually happen when one lets go and looses control. I'm afraid I'll go so ocd that life just passes me by from now on.


----------



## OppositesAttract(fa)

For what it might be worth, here is a quick cut and paste of some research of mine:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=astaxanthin+beta+cells+pancreas

Astaxanthin protects beta-cells against glucose toxicity in diabetic db/db mice.

The non-fasting blood glucose level in db/db mice was significantly
higher than that of db/m mice, and the higher level of blood glucose
in db/db mice was significantly decreased after treatment with
astaxanthin. The ability of islet cells to secrete insulin, as
determined by the intraperitoneal glucose tolerance test, was
preserved in the astaxanthin-treated group.

-

http://healthesolutions.com/beta-ce...n-in-diabetes-a-realistic-therapeutic-target/

Beta Cell Preservation, Replication, Regeneration in Diabetes: a
Realistic Therapeutic Target?

While it has long been held that type 1 diabetes results from an
irreversible loss of beta cells, and that type 2 diabetes is primarily
caused by impaired insulin action, there is now increasing evidence
linking both types of diabetes to defects in beta cell mass and
insulin secretion. Furthermore, the former dogma that beta cells are
irreversibly incapable of replicating during adult life has been
challenged over the past years. These advances offer the potential to
target beta cell regeneration as a future diabetes treatment.

[...]

There is now evidence from several lines of research that some beta
cell regeneration may occur even in people with long-term type 1
diabetes [2]. Even though beta cell mass is markedly diminished in
people with long-standing type 1 diabetes, some beta cells can be
detected several decades after disease onset [1, 2]. These cells have
an increased frequency of apoptosis (cell death), implying that beta
cell formation must be occurring even after several years of type 1
diabetes [2]. This hypothesis has been supported by reports of
restoration of beta cell mass after the onset of hyperglycemia in NOD
mice [42], and of a marked increase in beta cell replication at the
time of diabetes onset in mice and in humans [36, 38].

[...]

In response to the increased recognition of the important role of beta
cell mass in the development of diabetes interest has grown in
targeting beta cell mass for the treatment for diabetes. A number of
recent studies have suggested that beta cell mass might be restored by
fostering endogenous beta cell replication, combined with concomitant
inhibition of apoptosis.

[...]

We would argue that maintaining normal blood glucose levels, with both
endogenous and exogenous (if necessary) insulin is the optimal way of
preserving remaining beta cells and allowing for natural beta cell
replication to flourish. However, the fly in the ointment may be
persistent autoimmune attack that would potentially destroy any newly
formed beta cells. Even so, we know that people with type 1 diabetes
for decades still give evidence of having functioning beta cell mass.
Perhaps diet and lifestyle changes can mitigate the autoimmune attack
by putting the body in a position of strength to correct the errant
attack and allow for beta cell mass to improve.

We can dream, can’t we?

-

http://healthesolutions.com/can-type-1-diabetes-be-managed-by-diet-and-lifestyle-changes/

We have had remarkable success with our two Type 1 diabetic boys by
implementing what we call a diabetic-alkaline lifestyle. With the help
of our family doctor, we caught the disease very early with our first
boy. After learning that having family members with diabetes is a
major risk factor, we had our other kids tested. We caught the disease
early in our second son as well, even before significant manifestation
of outward symptoms other than elevated blood sugar levels and
increased moodiness.

Low glycemic foods: The diabetic-alkaline life*style’s focus is on
foods that are alkalizing to the body and extremely low in glycemic
impact: We eat lots of raw, green, leafy vegetables (no starchy root
vegetables), and low-glycemic alkalizing fruits such as lemons, limes,
tomatoes, and plenty of avocados. Low glycemic nuts, nut flours, and
nut butters such as almonds, walnuts (in moderation) and pecans are
abundant in this lifestyle. We also incorporate plentiful amounts of
healthy seeds into our diet, such as sunflower, pumpkin, hemp, flax,
and chia seeds. (All nuts and seeds used are raw, unprocessed, and
unsalted.)

Fats and Oils: Healthy fats and oils are critical to success as they
provide an alternative fuel supply to carbohydrates. Among the best
oils are almond, avocado, cold-pressed extra virgin olive, and
coconut. Off limits are margarines, vegetable oils, trans fats, and
saturated fats from factory-farmed meats. After a period of time, six
months to a year to give the bowels a rest, some occasional
wild-caught salmon or grass-fed meat can be beneficial for some
people.

Supplements: We also include a few supplements to balance their
nutrition and support our boys’ metabolisms. We strongly recommend
being under the care of a qualified doctor to determine which
supplements should be considered. Each case is different. Our main
focus is firmly on the foods, but we believe some supplements are
helpful. Fish oil rich in EPA and DHA, as well as cinnamon bark,
vitamin D3, niacinamide, B complex including B12, and chlorophyll
would be good supplements for your doctor to consider.

Allergenic Foods: The usual food suspects are avoided. First and
foremost we eliminated sugar, high-fructose corn syrup and its
derivatives, artificial sweeteners, and sugar alcohols. Both gluten
and dairy are strongly associated with a higher risk of developing
Type 1 diabetes, so we exclude these antigen-producing foods.
Processed meats and factory-farmed meats are also avoided.

-

http://healthesolutions.com/dietary-fats-best-energy-source-for-diabetes/

Dietary Fats: Best Energy Source for Diabetes

More than 30 years ago, doctors decided that a low-fat diet was the
best way to combat diabetes, weight loss, and heart disease.
Unfortunately, this advice was all wrong.

-

http://www.greenmedinfo.com/keyword/beta-cell-regeneration

Beta-Cell Regeneration &#8211; Unfortunately, the medical community has yet
to harness the diabetes-reversing potential of natural compounds.
Whereas expensive stem cell therapies, islet cell transplants, and an
array of synthetic drugs in the developmental pipeline are the focus
of billions of dollars of research, annually, our kitchen cupboards
and backyards may already contain the long sought-after cure for type
1 diabetes. The compounds below have been demonstrated experimentally
to regenerate the insulin-producing beta cells, which are destroyed in
insulin dependent diabetes, and which once restored, may (at least in
theory) restore the health of the patient to the point where they no
longer require insulin replacement.

View the Evidence:

[...]

Abstract Title:
Improvement in glucose tolerance and beta-cell function in a patient
with vitamin D deficiency during treatment with vitamin D.

Abstract Source:
Anticancer Res. 2006 Jan-Feb;26(1A):203-9.

[...]

Abstract Title:
Metabolic Effects of Honey in Type 1 Diabetes Mellitus: A Randomized
Crossover Pilot Study.

Abstract Source:
J Med Food. 2012 Dec 20. Epub 2012 Dec 20.

-

Abstract Title:

Correction of protein metabolic disorders by composite extract of Musa
paradisiaca and Coccinia indica in streptozotocin-induced diabetic
albino rat: an approach through the pancreas.
Abstract Source:

Pancreas. 2009 Apr;38(3):322-9.

[A composite extract of plantain (Musa paradisiaca) and Coccinia
indica alleviates protein metabolism disorders and improves beta cell
function in a type 1 diabetic model. ~GreenMedInfo Summary]

-

Abstract Title:
Partial regeneration of beta-cells in the islets of Langerhans by
Nymphayol a sterol isolated from Nymphaea stellata (Willd.) flowers.

Abstract Source:
Bioorg Med Chem. 2009 Apr 1;17(7):2864-70. Epub 2009 Feb 20.

[...]

Abstract Title:
Protective effect of berberine on beta cells in streptozotocin- and
high-carbohydrate/high-fat diet-induced diabetic rats.

Abstract Source:
Eur J Pharmacol. 2009 Mar 15;606(1-3):262-8. Epub 2009 Jan 19.

[Berberine has protective effect for diabetes through increasing
insulin expression, beta cell regeneration, antioxidant enzyme
activity and decreasing lipid peroxidation. ~GreenMedInfo Summary]

-

Abstract Title:
Regeneration of beta cells in islets of Langerhans of pancreas of
alloxan diabetic rats by acetone extract of Momordica charantia
(Linn.) (bitter gourd) fruits.

Abstract Source:
Indian J Exp Biol. 2007 Dec;45(12):1055-62.

-

Abstract Title:
Partial regeneration/proliferation of the beta-cells in the islets of
Langerhans by Nigella sativa L. in streptozotocin-induced diabetic
rats.

Abstract Source:
Tohoku J Exp Med. 2003 Dec;201(4):213-9.

-

Abstract Title:
Effects of chard (Beta vulgaris L. var. Cicla) extract on pancreatic B
cells in streptozotocin-diabetic rats: a morphological and biochemical
study.

Abstract Source:
J Ethnopharmacol. 2000 Nov;73(1-2):251-9.

-

Abstract Title:
The effects of corn silk on glycaemic metabolism.

Abstract Source:
Nutr Metab (Lond).2009 Nov 23;6:47.

[Corn silk reduces high blood sugar in diabetic mice (type 1) through
increasing insulin levels and recovering injured beta-cells.
~GreenMedInfo Summary]

-

Abstract Title:
Effect of curcumin in the amelioration of pancreatic islets in
streptozotocin-induced diabetic mice.

Abstract Source:
J Med Assoc Thai. 2010 Nov;93 Suppl 6:S152-9.

-

Abstract Title:
Functional beta cell regeneration in the islets of pancreas in alloxan
induced diabetic rats by (-)-epicatechin.

Abstract Source:
Life Sci. 1982 Dec 13;31(24):2693-7.

-

Abstract Title:
Possible regeneration of the islets of Langerhans in
streptozotocin-diabetic rats given Gymnema sylvestre leaf extracts.

Abstract Source:
Evid Based Complement Alternat Med. 2008 Mar;5(1):61-9.

[...]

Abstract Title:
Effect of Vinca rosea extracts in treatment of alloxan diabetes in
male albino rats.

Abstract Source:
Indian J Exp Biol. 2001 Aug;39(8):748-59.

[Vinca Rosea regulates blood sugar and causes Beta Cell regeneration
and stimulation. ~GreenMedInfo Summary]

-

Abstract Title:
Effect of walnut leaf, coriander and pomegranate on blood glucose and
histopathology of pancreas of alloxan induced diabetic rats.

Abstract Source:
Afr J Tradit Complement Altern Med. 2007;4(3):299-305. Epub 2007 Feb 16.

[...]

Abstract Title:
Genistein induces pancreatic beta-cell proliferation through
activation of multiple signaling pathways and prevents
insulin-deficient diabetes in mice.

Abstract Source:
Endocrinology. 2010 Jul ;151(7):3026-37. Epub 2010 May 19.

-

Abstract Title:
Effects of epicatechin on rat islets of Langerhans.

Abstract Source:
Diabetes. 1984 Mar;33(3):291-6.

[Epicatechin flavanoid compound cause beta cell regeneration. -
Article 2 ~GreenMedInfo Summary]

-

Abstract Title:
Gallic acid protects RINm5F beta-cells from glucolipotoxicity by its
antiapoptotic and insulin-secretagogue actions.

Abstract Source:
Phytother Res. 2009 Jul 16.

-

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?term=21060157

Ann Saudi Med. 2010 Nov-Dec;30(6):454-8.
Glycemic changes after vitamin D supplementation in patients with type
1 diabetes mellitus and vitamin D deficiency.

-

http://www.iherb.com/product-reviews/nature-s-way-fenugreek-seed-610-mg-180-capsules/4217/

Lower blood sugar successfully
Posted by Reviewer1324878 From Connecticut on Nov 18, 2007

This product really helped lower my type 1 diabetes blood sugar up to
100 mg/dl depending on the food eaten or the length of time between a
meel. Awsome stuff. Not just for type 2 diabetics.

-

http://www.iherb.com/product-reviews/country-life-gluten-free-glycemic-factors-100-tablets/1667/?p=2

From CT
Posted by Reviewer1324878 From Connecticut on May 08, 2008

Great product for my Type 1 diabetes control. I take 8 to 14 a day
along with other diabetic herbs to control my Type 1 diabetes.

-

http://www.iherb.com/product-review...ancreas-formula-460-mg-100-veggie-caps/14492/

Christopher's Original Formulas, Pancreas Formula, 460 mg, 100 Veggie Caps

-

http://www.iherb.com/product-review...ex-powder-4-oz-113-g-discontinued-item/11354/

Now Foods, Glyconutrient Complex Powder, 4 oz (113 g) (Discontinued Item)

[...]

Thank God!
Posted by Reviewer1907005 From Texas on Sep 06, 2008

I can't say enough about glyconutrients. I've had type 1 diabetes for
23 years and have suffered many negative things because of it. I'm
only 27 and I want to live.... and have a good quality of life, as
well. I started taking this product a little over a month ago, and
pairing it with colostrum and manapol (both available on this site),
and mixing it into some V8 Fusion juice, with 1 and 1/2 oz of Now
Foods Mangoni juice (also on iherb). I take a heaping teaspoon of
glyconutrient complex, a full scoop (scoop included) of symbiotics
colostrum powder, and break open 3 manapol capsules, and dump the
powder into the juice. I do this twice a day My blood sugars are
great. My immune system is great. My blood pressure is down. My energy
levels are awesome. My overal mood and outlook on life has improved
(and you can't put a price on that). What's more, my kidneys, which
were on the brink of failure, have started bouncing back. While I do
not have the official doctor's word on that yet, I know that it's
true. The swelling in my legs and ankles has almost completely gone
away. I'm urinating less frequently, and when I do, it's actually
yellow again and not just clear all the time (indicating that they're
actually filtering properly)... no I'm not dehyrdated. I drink plenty
of water. No more pains in my lower back, around my kidneys.... like I
said, I just can't say enough. I recommend this product to anybody..
especially diabetics or those with kidney problems.

-

http://www.vrp.com/glucontrol-120-caps#

Vitamin C (fat and water soluble forms); natural vitamin E (both
d-alpha and mixed tocopherol); N-acetyl-cysteine, the &#8216;ready-to-work’
form of the amino acid cysteine and the proven plant favorite,
quercetin, provide widespread cellular protection. These antioxidant
nutrients protect healthy blood vessels and promote circulation and
capillary integrity. The standardized herbal extracts of cinnamon
(CinSulin®), bitter melon and goats rue, help maintain metabolic
balance. These herbs have been used for centuries and, more recently,
boast positive results in clinical research trials. And vanadium, from
vanadyl sulfate, continues to be investigated for its metabolic role
as a trace mineral.

[...]

Persons receiving insulin and/or hypoglycemic agents should be
monitored by their physician and may need to adjust their medication.

-

http://www.vrp.com/hair-skin-and-na...-of-elasticity-and-a-common-cause-of-wrinkles

Scientists have long known that sugar affects how the body ages, based
on observations of diabetics, who age rapidly.1 Sugars are essential
for energy, but once in the circulation they can also attach
themselves to the amino groups of tissue proteins, cross-linking them
into stiff, inflexible compounds known as advanced glycation end
products, or AGEs. In fact, the same browning reaction that occurs
when meat is cooked at high heat without moisture takes place at a
slower rate in long-lived proteins such as collagen when the body’s
tissues and cells are exposed to high or even normal levels of sugar
for a long enough time.

[...]

The damage wrought by glycation does not stop there. As well as
contributing to the progression of skin aging in healthy people,
increased levels of AGEs also cause premature aging and poor wound
healing in the skin of people with diabetes. A number of studies even
show that the accumulation of specific AGE molecules in the skin
provides an accurate indication not only of the level of glycation in
the rest of the body but also of the progression of diabetic
complications.

[...]

The success of long-term intensive glucose control in reducing skin
glycation, glycoxidation, and cross-links in people with type 1
diabetes14 provides us with important clues for slowing down the rate
at which skin ages. Not surprisingly, a number of the strategies
targeted at reducing the production of AGEs and their devastating
consequences can also be used in the battle against skin aging, as
highlighted below.

[...]

Consuming a formula that contains the AGE-inhibiting nutrients below
(all found in AGEBlock®) can help reduce the damaging process of
glycation, thereby helping to produce glowing, healthy skin.

-

[It is unfortunate that the last two items have been discontinued, as
I assume, by and overbearing FDA.]

-

http://www.bluedragonherbs.com/summary-of-formulas/

Gymnema Plus: balances blood sugar metabolism; reduces sugar and
carbohydrate cravings; makes cells more receptive to insulin to help
correct insulin resistance

Liver Detox: strongly courses the Liver, removing stagnation and
improving function of the organ so vital in the proper metabolism of
fat and blood sugar regulation

-

http://www.tching.com/2012/06/title-2/

Recently, attention has focused on how Mulberry Leaf can help
normalize blood sugar levels. In a 2008 University of Minnesota study,
researchers conducted clinical trials of Mulberry Leaf as a remedy for
Type 2 diabetes and discovered that it is effective as a blood sugar
balancer and aids in moderating carbohydrate absorption. The research
team found that Mulberry Leaf lowers post-meal blood sugar spikes by
an average of 44 percent while stabilizing blood sugar levels.
(Medical News Today)

-

Diabetes Care. 2007 May;30(5):1272-4.
Influence of Mulberry Leaf Extract on the Blood Glucose and Breath
Hydrogen Response to Ingestion of 75 g Sucrose by Type 2 Diabetic and
Control Subjects


----------



## ed1980

I think the very first thing for you to do it to calm down. You can have diabetes for quite some time before it makes you give your loved ones a hard time.The second thing to consider is that there is several different kinds if treatment to be exhausted - it is a life time journey.
I have diabetes since I was 18 and have been living with it for more than a decade. Controling sugar has always been a problem to me, here are a couple of tips that I have learned over the years:
1. Change eating habits is a bitch, but in my experience working out everyday in such a a way that in the end you are wet of sweat works wonders to the sugar rate. It improves its control amazingly. In my experience, in the days when I work out I wake up next morning with normal sugar levels and when I don't, I loose control.
2. In my experience, letting yourself is something you simply cannot live without. Control over lifestyle happens in your everyday life - special moments are meant to be lived. Being diabetic does not mean that you should deprive yourself from them. Not at all.
3. Diabetes is treated with three things: lifestyle, exercise and drugs. Lifestyle means some level of adherence to healthy habits - I try to just think before I eat about what am I doing to my body. That thursday night large pizza in front of TV shoved up with 2 liters of diet coke happens without any kind of gilt - but I do try to keep a healthy lifestyle the rest of the time. I just try not to make my lifestyle a nightmare nor set goals. Just trying to be happy and at the same time living the better I can and understanding that there are times to eat and times feed myself nutrients. 
Another thing that I always keep in mind is that medical research shows that it is preferable, as a health issue, to be physically active and morbidly obese that thin and sedentary. Few people knows it but it is completely true!
Best wishes and good luck


----------



## khrestel

I guess I've calmed down a bit or it's been replaced by a growing fear of that damned doctors appointment. I'm terrified of doctors.

After eating under 0,4 lbs carbs per day for close to two weeks my bs seems to stay a bit lower, at around 230 but no matter how little I eat it doesn't seem to drop below that unmedicated. At least I don't feel drowsy or dizzy.


----------



## khrestel

I just realised the portions aren't even converted in lbs  I'm just so used to convert everything when I write in english. We use grams here so I meant 160g or if I understood right, a tad over 10 units.


----------



## khrestel

I finally had my doctors appointment. Medicationwise I was prescribed Metformin 4*500mg a day of which at the moment I'm taking half because I was told to start with one pill and add a pill every three days until I'm up to that four. On top of that I got Amaryl 1 mg orally with breakfast. Amaryl isn't used much anymore but it's just until they get a special reimbursability verdict for Victoza.

Todays morning bs before my first Amaryl pill was 144 \o/ which is nice compared to few weeks back.


----------



## Fuzzy

khrestel said:


> I finally had my doctors appointment. Medicationwise I was prescribed Metformin 4*500mg a day of which at the moment I'm taking half because I was told to start with one pill and add a pill every three days until I'm up to that four. On top of that I got Amaryl 1 mg orally with breakfast. Amaryl isn't used much anymore but it's just until they get a special reimbursability verdict for Victoza.
> 
> Todays morning bs before my first Amaryl pill was 144 \o/ which is nice compared to few weeks back.



Yes, I'm also on the same dosage of metfomin, however I have the time release version metformin hcl. I've not heard of Amaryl (glimepiride), but that is typical that they'll start you on the simplest cocktail and work up. 

Good luck and break a leg and stuff.


----------



## khrestel

Thought I would share some recent numbers and such.

My bs levels seem to have stabilized between 93-112 now as long as I stick to my diet. One morning tho I woke up with surprising 130 and didn't find any explanation for it. I had swam for an hour the day before and there wasn't anything out of ordinary in my food diary so I called my mom pissed and asked her what could cause it. The first thing she asked was "How long did you sleep?". When I said "I was tired last night and went bed early, a tad over 11 hours." "Well, there's your explanation."

So sleeping in on a lazy sunday is now added to the list of prohibited things. Nice. 

What do you do when you need something pleasant, something special if you know what I mean?


----------



## khrestel

I had my 2 month check up today. a1c had dropped from 9,7 to 6,4. Doctor said she had almost dropped from her chair when she got my lab results. I must've done something right :batting: Tho I must admit I have been quite close to that robot I mentioned earlier.

Instead of starting Victoza like she had planned from the beginning she cut Amaryl dosage in half.


----------



## Tad

Great news!

I hope the process to get there has not been too rough on you.


----------



## khrestel

Four months lab results came. a1c had further dropped to 5,0 and I get to drop Amaryl completely \o/


----------



## firefly

khrestel said:


> Four months lab results came. a1c had further dropped to 5,0 and I get to drop Amaryl completely \o/



:bow: This are really perfect lab results!


----------



## khrestel

Just a quick update. On my latest doctors appointment all the rest of my meds (well, there was only metformin left) were dropped on trial basis.


----------



## Tad

khrestel said:


> Just a quick update. On my latest doctors appointment all the rest of my meds (well, there was only metformin left) were dropped on trial basis.



Congratulations! You've done a lot of hard work, and sacrificed a lot, but at least all that had the hoped for benefits


----------



## lablueeyes

khrestel said:


> Just a quick update. On my latest doctors appointment all the rest of my meds (well, there was only metformin left) were dropped on trial basis.



Great job!


----------



## ScreamingChicken

I am now a member of the diabetes club. I got admitted to the hospital five days ago with cellulitis in my legs and came out two days later with a diagnosis (plus elevated cholesterol 

They ran glucose tests the evening I was first admitted and the following morning. Blood sugar both times was about 267 (I failed to mention to them the last meal my wife smuggled me in from Taco Bell that first night and they fed me a fair amount of carbs the next morning). The manner in which they told me was the nurse coming in to the room and telling me that the doctor want me on Metformin and to learn how to give myself insulin 

My appetite just shriveled from but I continued to pick at the food I was served...which strangely consisted of things like meat with brown gravy, rolls, cobbler, waffles, milk and juice and tea with sugar. Next two levels came back as 170 and 237 with the Metformin and insulin. I told them of my concerns and they seem surprised at what I was being served. Total communication between doctor/nurse and nutrition.:doh:

Long story short, they sent me home with Metformin and insulin and no guidance at all on how much and when I should take the insulin . I have an appointment with my doctor on Friday and I am trying an experiment. Starting yesterday , I began monitoring my levels and I am using the Metformin, cinnamon pills and diet. Doctor said a good range for me is 130 -140 and my last five levels have been 122, 158, 138, 155 and 138. 

So there is promise I may not need the insulin after all which is great because I can't afford 15 units a day even with insurance. 

I got to give props to the doctor; he never once brought up my weight and was more focused on the treatment itself. He himself admitted that BMI is basically bull shit and that no way in hell is 200 an attainable weight for me.


----------



## bigmac

My diabetes has gotten worse. I've come to the conclusion that if I want to lead an active old age I have to loose a significant amount of weight. Fat people have problems controlling diabetes -- that's just a fact of life. I'm considering WLS. When I asked my primary doctor about WLS a couple of years ago she said I wasn't fat enough. Today, even though I'm 25 pounds lighter, my diabetes specialist thinks WLS would be a good idea. According to Army standards I should weigh a maximum of 226 lbs. I weighed 292 pounds this morning.


----------

